# x'y nie wstaja po rekompilacji kernela

## kaja_

kernel-2.6.30-gentoo-r4

ati-drivers 9.8

graf: ati radeon 3470

po rekompilacji kernela (instalacja jakiegos modulu niezwiazanego z grafika) iksy nie chca sie podniesc - czarny ekran, zawieszenie, logowanie przez sshd nie znajduje nawet procesu X. google wymieniają miliony przyczyn, dlatego też chciałabym skonsultować moje logi.

dmesg:

```

[  175.862622]   alloc irq_desc for 31 on cpu 0 node 0

[  175.862626]   alloc kstat_irqs on cpu 0 node 0

[  175.862638] fglrx_pci 0000:01:00.0: irq 31 for MSI/MSI-X

[  175.863447] [fglrx] Firegl kernel thread PID: 4451

[  176.099955] ------------[ cut here ]------------

[  176.099961] kernel BUG at mm/slub.c:2806!

[  176.099964] invalid opcode: 0000 [#1] SMP

[  176.099967] last sysfs file: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:06:06.4/resource

[  176.099969] Modules linked in: fuse gspca_main scsi_wait_scan test_nx fglrx(P)

[  176.099976]

[  176.099979] Pid: 4449, comm: X Tainted: P           (2.6.30-gentoo-r4 #7) Satellite A300

[  176.099982] EIP: 0060:[<c108d0ef>] EFLAGS: 00213246 CPU: 0

[  176.099988] EIP is at kfree+0x5b/0xb3

[  176.099991] EAX: 01c41820 EBX: f7087640 ECX: c305c700 EDX: c3848960

[  176.099993] ESI: bff4b110 EDI: f835a449 EBP: f5957e2c ESP: f5957e1c

[  176.099996]  DS: 007b ES: 007b FS: 00d8 GS: 0033 SS: 0068

[  176.099999] Process X (pid: 4449, ti=f5956000 task=f654e220 task.ti=f5956000)

[  176.100001] Stack:

[  176.100002]  f835a449 f7087640 00000002 f6409900 f5957e34 f835a449 00000001 f83918bd

[  176.100004]  bff4b110 f5957e5c 00000004 00000015 00000000 00000000 bff4b110 f683c000

[  176.100004]  00000040 00000001 46495441 00000002 f7087620 00000000 bff4b110 00000000

[  176.100004] Call Trace:

[  176.100004]  [<f835a449>] ? KCL_MEM_SmallBufferFree+0xb/0xd [fglrx]

[  176.100004]  [<f835a449>] ? KCL_MEM_SmallBufferFree+0xb/0xd [fglrx]

[  176.100004]  [<f83918bd>] ? firegl_acpi_eval_method+0x19d/0x390 [fglrx]

[  176.100004]  [<f8391720>] ? firegl_acpi_eval_method+0x0/0x390 [fglrx]

[  176.100004]  [<f8391720>] ? firegl_acpi_eval_method+0x0/0x390 [fglrx]

[  176.100004]  [<f836780d>] ? firegl_ioctl+0x22d/0x11d0 [fglrx]

[  176.100004]  [<f835d465>] ? ip_firegl_ioctl+0xd/0xf [fglrx]

[  176.100004]  [<c109afeb>] ? vfs_ioctl+0x50/0x69

[  176.100004]  [<c109b43a>] ? do_vfs_ioctl+0x436/0x46f

[  176.100004]  [<c1153fef>] ? selinux_file_ioctl+0x3e/0x42

[  176.100004]  [<c109b4b3>] ? sys_ioctl+0x40/0x5a

[  176.100004]  [<c1002a04>] ? sysenter_do_call+0x12/0x22

[  176.100004] Code: fe 10 76 77 8d 96 00 00 00 40 c1 ea 0c c1 e2 05 03 15 c0 66 82 c1 66 83 3a 00 79 03 8b 52 0c 8b 02 84 c0 78 13 66 a9 00 c0 75 04 <0f> 0b eb fe 89 d0 e8 a8 76 fe ff eb 43 8b 45 04 89 45 f0 8b 7a

[  176.100004] EIP: [<c108d0ef>] kfree+0x5b/0xb3 SS:ESP 0068:f5957e1c

[  176.100481] ---[ end trace 0ba76e10a419f954 ]---

[  176.102104] [fglrx:firegl_release] *ERROR* device busy: 1 0

[  176.102107] [fglrx] release failed with code -EBUSY

[  176.102117] X used greatest stack depth: 5212 bytes left

```

xorg.log:

```
X.Org X Server 1.6.3

Release Date: 2009-7-31

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r4 i686

Current Operating System: Linux puto 2.6.30-gentoo-r4 #7 SMP Sat Sep 5 12:02:43 CEST 2009 i686

Build Date: 28 August 2009  04:40:11PM

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Sep  5 12:21:56 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

(**) |   |-->Device "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) Option "AIGLX"

(==) Not automatically adding devices

(==) Not automatically enabling devices

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/misc/".

        Entry deleted from font path.

        (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/misc/").

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

        Entry deleted from font path.

        (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/misc/".

        Entry deleted from font path.

        (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/misc/").

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

        Entry deleted from font path.

        (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

(**) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

        built-ins

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(II) Loader magic: 0x1ea0

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

        X.Org Video Driver: 5.0

        X.Org XInput driver : 4.0

        X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(II) Loader running on linux

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1002:95c4:1179:ff1c ATI Technologies Inc Mobilitiy Radeon HD 3400 Series rev 0, Mem @ 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xd6300000/65536, I/O @ 0x00006000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) System resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.4.0, module version = 1.0.0

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

        compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 8.64.3

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module xtrap

(II) UnloadModule: "xtrap"

(EE) Failed to load module "xtrap" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.3, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

        compiled for 7.4.0, module version = 1.0.0

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.3, module version = 1.13.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.3, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.3, module version = 1.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DRI2

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

        compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 8.64.3

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.3, module version = 1.4.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.3, module version = 1.3.2

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0

(WW) Falling back to old probe method for fglrx

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.64.3

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: 8.64

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Jul 14 2009 21:18:03

(II) Loading PCS database from /etc/ati/amdpcsdb

(WW) This ATI Proprietary Linux Driver does not guarantee support of video driver ABI higher than 2.0

(WW) Video driver ABI version of the X server is 5.0

(--) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x95C4) found

(II) AMD Video driver is running on a device belonging to a group targeted for this release

(II) AMD Video driver is signed

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x90bdf90

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] 0   0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [5] 0   0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [6] 0   0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 8

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports PCI:1:0:0

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series" (Chipset = 0x95c4)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1179, PciSubDevice = 0xff1c)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original ATI

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xc0000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xd6300000

(--) fglrx(0): I/O port at 0x00006000

(==) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x000c0000

(II) fglrx(0): AC Adapter is used

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.3, module version = 1.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16384 kB

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI ATOMBIOS

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 10.84

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: (C) 1988-2005, ATI Technologies Inc.

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: M82

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00

(II) fglrx(0): ATI Video BIOS revision 9 or later detected

(--) fglrx(0): Video RAM: 262144 kByte, Type: DDR2

(II) fglrx(0): PCIE card detected

(--) fglrx(0): Using per-process page tables (PPPT) as GART.

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

II) fglrx(0): Using adapter: 1:0.0.

(II) fglrx(0): [FB] MC range(MCFBBase = 0xc0000000, MCFBSize = 0x10000000)

(II) fglrx(0): [pcie] 1554944 kB allocated

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM buffer queue setup: nbufs = 100 bufsize = 65536

(II) fglrx(0): Interrupt handler installed at IRQ 31.

(II) fglrx(0): IRQ 31 Enabled.

(II) fglrx(0): RandR 1.2 support is enabled!

(II) fglrx(0): RandR 1.2 rotation support is enabled!

(==) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.3, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

```

z góry dziękuję za podpowiedzi.

----------

## Belliash

 *kaja_ wrote:*   

> kernel-2.6.30-gentoo-r4
> 
> ati-drivers 9.8
> 
> graf: ati radeon 3470
> ...

 

Moze wiecej szczegolow?

----------

## kaja_

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Moze wiecej szczegolow?

 

wbudowanie modulu rt73usb  do obslugi anteny do sieci bezprzewodowych oraz fuse do obslugi partycji ntfs.

----------

## Belliash

 *kaja_ wrote:*   

>  *Belliash wrote:*   
> 
> Moze wiecej szczegolow? 
> 
> wbudowanie modulu rt73usb  do obslugi anteny do sieci bezprzewodowych oraz fuse do obslugi partycji ntfs.

 

Nie, na pewno nie... musialy byc jeszcze inne zmiany, chocby przypadkowe... 

Poza tym piszac wiecej szczegolow mialem na mysli konfig jajka... Czy ja zawsze musze wszystko dokladnie podawac jak na tacy!? Nauczcie sie w koncu zadawac pytania i podawac szczegolowe dane!

P.S. Sprawdz jeszcze pamiec memtestem i dysk w poszukiwaniu badow bo smierdzi hardwarem...

----------

## lmmsci

A sterowniki do grafiki były jeszcze raz przerobione? Może się jakoś kłócą z nowym kernelem...

----------

## Poe

czy jak włączysz system na poprzednim kernelu, to wszystko działa? czy przekompilowałaś sterowniki do karty graficznej na nowym kernelu? czy załadowałaś sterowniki do graficznej? weź .config z poprzedniego kernela, daj go do katalogu z nowymi źródlami i przekompiluj bez żadnych zmian.

----------

## unK

przeinstalowałaś ati-drivers po rekompilacji? jak nie, to zrób to, powinno rozwiązać problem. generalnie polecam zainstalować sobie sys-kernel/module-rebuild i po każdej rekompilacji kernela

```
module-rebuild rebuild
```

----------

## soban_

```
emerge @module-rebuild -vq
```

Jesli posiadasz nowsze sys-apps/portage (2.2_rc33) to mozesz uzyc set'a.

----------

